# Should I use tuxonice on a desktop?

## beguiledfoil

Greetings,

I want to be able to suspend to disk on my desktop PC as I find that it is better for my workflow than shutting the computer down entirely. I've experimented with Tux On Ice but failed to get it working.

My exact problems are not yet known (dmesg | grep TuxOnIce shows a TuxOnIce: No image found. message in the log and when I try to suspend my PC just hangs with a blank screen, but does not properly suspend or resume).

Should I continue trying to get tuxonice working or can I just use the normal gentoo-sources and have a better/reasonable chance of getting suspend-to-disk/hibernate working? I don't need any other advanced power saving features.

Thanks,

beguiledfoil

----------

## Hu

I have used the in-kernel software suspend since around 2.6.34 and it works fine on towers.  I use sys-power/suspend to get the s2disk binary that performs the save and sys-power/hibernate-script to get /usr/sbin/hibernate, which handles extras like muting audio, checking for programs marked incompatible with suspend, and so on.  I abuse the "incompatible" feature to blacklist certain processes that suspend properly, but are more efficient to exit before hibernating and restart afterward (e.g. memory hogs).

----------

## fafhrd

In-kernel suspend /basically/ has to work if you want to use TuxOnIce. It's going to be drivers that cause you anguish: you're goal is to figure out which drivers need special help.

The thing is, tuxonice -- and the associated hibernate-script -- are going to give you a handy way to nicely work around any small issues you have when attempting a hibernate or hibernate-ram.

Also, it gives you a nice fbsplash suspend screen, if you're into that.  :Smile: 

I use it here, and love it.

----------

